# My best investment



## OK2 (21 February 2006)

Good day guys,

Reading the various threads each day is great enjoyment. I became interested in shares on the advice of my accountant and at the despair of the low returns achieved by my Super Fund or Super flop!!! To date my best investment other than property has been a car, believe it or not. A Brock Commodore bought for 16k two years ago and now valued at 38k, at the time all who knew me ridiculed my investment decision. Look forward to hearing any other gone wrong come good investments.

Cheers


----------



## son of baglimit (21 February 2006)

has to be my punt on IRFAN PATHAN to win the most wickets in the 1 day series 2 years ago - 30/1 - won a heap.
alright i lie - its NMS - and will be CEO soon - but i guess most of ya are sick of that by now.


----------



## dutchie (21 February 2006)

OK2 - don't trade shares - trade cars (54% pa)

Cheers
Dutchie


----------



## Julia (21 February 2006)

Property.

Julia


----------



## brerwallabi (21 February 2006)

My best investment, the $50 I spent taking this girl out for dinner who became my wife.


----------



## bvbfan (21 February 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> My best investment, the $50 I spent taking this girl out for dinner who became my wife.




Wow $50, just read an article that is now costs upwards of $120 to do that



OXR best investment for me
Although education about shares comes close


----------



## Fleeta (22 February 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> has to be my punt on IRFAN PATHAN to win the most wickets in the 1 day series 2 years ago - 30/1 - won a heap.
> alright i lie - its NMS - and will be CEO soon - but i guess most of ya are sick of that by now.




Let me guess, your job at Tabcorp involved setting odds for Sportsbet?

My best investment was my Gortex jacket, saved me from freezing to death here in the UK and in Scandanavia over new years.

had some great share investments over long periods (2-3 years such as FKP, AGL and NBL), but my favourites are the ones that go up quick like NMS and PDO, and CEO shortly. Although IBA has just taken off again and could prove to be my best investment yet (my entry price was 30c - it has been a rollercoaster that's for sure!)


----------



## Prospector (22 February 2006)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> My best investment, the $50 I spent taking this girl out for dinner who became my wife.




That is just the best comment!  

However, mine was buying a shack on the river Murray about 6 years ago, and taking out a loan to do it.  It was for us to go to and not to rent out, so our Accountant kept reminding us it was a lifestyle decision and not an investment one.

Well, we were able to pay the loan back really quickly, so we didnt pay much interest, and the property, being 180 views of the river, has increased in value by over 300% in 6 years!  

Our accountant listens to us now!!!


----------



## Fugazi (22 February 2006)

A few thousand pounds applying for residency and moving from London to Brisbane. The returns can't even be measured!!!!


----------



## son of baglimit (22 February 2006)

gee fleeta - how come the ones you quote are the same as mine - hmmmmmm


----------



## aobed (22 February 2006)

SOB:  Imitation is the best form of flattery.  But then again, flattery doesn’t take you very far!


----------



## son of baglimit (22 February 2006)

took fleeta to europe - and thats not far enough - hi fleets - you cold ?


----------



## Fleeta (24 February 2006)

Snowed here in Bristol last night. Coldest European winter for ages apparently.

Maybe I should have clarified to say that my best investment was listening to baglimit. Happy now?

So whats the next tip? Who is going to win the world cup in Germany?


----------



## son of baglimit (25 February 2006)

you need to understand 1 thing fleets - as long as my taxi driving mate keeps his trap shut till he has something worthwhile to say (nms, pdo, fre, ceo) the only things i mention are what he mentions.

twice he's dared mention the foreign game in my presence - and twice i got out and didnt pay the fare. i think he's got the message.

why the tip for tah this month fleets ? hope u r right, cant but see why ?
dont tell me london cabbies are in the know ?


----------



## Stan 101 (27 February 2006)

buying 2 arces of beachfront land in FNQ with 300 metres frontage for less than 100k 3 years ago... Not bad for actually taking a wrong turn looking for a completely different property.

In shares, I jumped on MUl a couple of years ago before it jumped... and got out before it dropped. didn't make a motza but was still a good ride.

But money spent travelling is the best investment by far...You can't buy that sort of experience...


Cheers,


----------



## Mumbank (28 February 2006)

OSH - I trippled my investment so I was very pleased for a beginner. Its more than offset some of my bad decisions - now I'm just hoping for action from MGX and FAR!!    Other than that it was the decision to switch my kids from public school to the catholic system - has paid off a million times, not just academically but they are great well adjusted, law abiding teenagers of whom I am immensely proud.


----------



## Cyph (28 February 2006)

OPL - in at 26c, out at 85c, 92c..

MAE is treating me well so far, in at 45c.. currently 88c, with further upside potential I feel. Still a paper profit until I actually take it though...


----------



## OK2 (1 January 2007)

New highs. After the unfortunate loss of Peter Brock last year anything with his name on it has turned to gold. The car I bought for 16K 3 years ago and was worth 38K this time last year has turned to 80K after a private offer from a buyer. How high can it go? I do know that Shelby cars in the States have sold for US1 million+ recently!!! Crazy...........and to think I have shares in BHP to recycle old cars (just guessing on that but I am sure that one of their affiliates would be doing it)


----------



## astroboydivx (1 January 2007)

OK2,

I'd take the $80k and recycle it into income generating assets. Surely it's only a matter of time until the Brock bubble settles down...

A bird in the hand...


----------



## OK2 (10 July 2008)

An update on my original post.

I recently sold my Brock Commodore for 95K tax free au dollars, it almost sounds good saying au with the current exchange rates.

Originally I purchased it in early 2004 for 16K. The car did peak in value around the 110K mark late last year but like almost everything at the moment inflation rises and our assets deflate.

The way that the price of oil is going it virtually means that collector cars may very well become extinct from our roads even on Sundays!


----------



## Mofra (10 July 2008)

Education (not just a qualification) - you can't beat it. Be it via uni, tafe, correspondance, ALC or just you're own research on the markets by the way of books & experience, definately has the best returns.

Failing that, MGX has been extremely kind to me.


----------



## Naked shorts (10 July 2008)

OK2 said:


> An update on my original post.
> 
> I recently sold my Brock Commodore for 95K tax free au dollars, it almost sounds good saying au with the current exchange rates.
> 
> Originally I purchased it in early 2004 for 16K. The car did peak in value around the 110K mark late last year but like almost everything at the moment inflation rises and our assets deflate.




Nice, hope you spent the money well! 

My best investment is when BHP was bubbling last year. bought at $27 and within a few months, I sold at $45. No skill involved! :


----------



## springhill (10 July 2008)

My best investments bought SDL at 17, sold 1/2 my capital at 55 cents and the other half at 80 cents... free holding the rest.
Bought MEE at 9.5 cents still holding all with no intentions of selling
Not bad for a know nothing amatuer


----------



## nunthewiser (10 July 2008)

MGX been very kind to me also ....... MGXO was a bewty too . but by far my best investment over the years was learning how to paddle my own canoe when everyone else was sharing theres .hey also well done on the commodore


----------

